# Moving to Denmark from UK to live with bf



## SarahDragon (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm making this post to ensure I'm doing everything right.

So end of January I'm moving to Denmark to live with my Danish bf and eventually looking into permanent residence. We're not entirely sure which city as he could move due to his job but atm it's in Aalborg. He's a programmer. I'm currently a supervisor at Costa coffee (approx. £13k) and have an English degree (acquired 2007).

I've been told it may be an idea to get a working visa now to get it sorted, and I know I'll need health insurance, birth certificate, education qualifications. I also know I'll need to get a bank account etc. sorted but I'll worry about that when I'm there. Is there anything else I need?

I don't have a job over there yet due to uncertainty of location but I'm willing to acquire any job as long as it/they come to minimum thirty hours. After that I'll be looking into using my degree, possibly retraining if needs be.

My language skills are basic. I can read basic Danish and speak basic sentences but I have a long way to go. The first thing I'll be doing is getting language lessons and maybe doing some volunteering to meet new people.

I am currently doing driving lessons but realistically I'm not going to get a licence in the UK in time. I'm willing to continue them in Denmark. Haven't done my theory yet.

Also I've recently been diagnosed with Aspergers. It's not an issue for me but I was wondering whether this would be an issue with me moving. I doubt it will be but I'm covering all bases.

Money won't be an issue, Brexit isn't an issue for me, I have no criminal record.

Anything else?


----------

